# smoked taillights



## CraigWilki3 (May 23, 2005)

I just bought my 2002 spec-v last week. I like how the headlights are slightly smoked. I want to get smoked taillights to match it. I've been looking at some altezza lights, but I want to try to stick with the stock taillight styling, just have it smoked a little. Anyone know where can I find some?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

All the people who I have seen with them have done them theirselves. You can by paints/tints that have a level of darkness.


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

*nite shades*

search for nite shades on froogle or ebay and you will find some for about 15-20 shipped. I just bought some night shades spray tint for 15$ did my tails yesterday and it looks awesome!! i recomend it.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

luis_507 said:


> search for nite shades on froogle or ebay and you will find some for about 15-20 shipped.  I just bought some night shades spray tint for 15$ did my tails yesterday and it looks awesome!! i recomend it.


Anybody have pics of what this looks like? I am also interested in this, but I would like to tint the front lights as well. Has anybody done the fronts as well?

Thanks


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

It all depens on how dark you want them, how many coats you put on...


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

stevja1 said:


> Anybody have pics of what this looks like? I am also interested in this, but I would like to tint the front lights as well. Has anybody done the fronts as well?
> 
> Thanks


heres a pic http://www.cardomain.com/ride/353421/2 i got it off of irontoms site


----------



## 99_SELect (May 10, 2005)

*Cure Time?*

This is probably more of a general paint question, but I tinted my turns using instructions from searching the forum *thx everyone* and I can't find a common answer to the question of curing time. I obviously want durability etc. but I also don't want to wait forever if it's not necessary.

BTW: I'm not intending to hijack I just think it would be redundant to start another lens tinting thread, you know?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i just recieved my nite shades in the mail (thanks luis for the link!!)

i'll post pics when i finish


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you need to be verrrrrrrrrrrry careful with night shades. if you get it thicker in one area it will show when the lights are on.


www.stickercity.com check out the "bulk" sheets of their tint stickers.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its not hard at all. I did mine and they turned out great. Its actually really hard to mess it up if your not completely stupid. Just tape off all areas not to be painted and clean the area really good. then spray in thin coats letting each coat get tacky until you get the desired tint.








vvvvvv edit I stand corrected lol vvvvvvvvvv


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i already messed up mine hah

i wanted the red to be tinted, and the amber not visible.

it looks alright in the day but you can tell the coats are uneven with the lights on.

but thats only when you're up close, ppl wont noticed while driving... im really satisfied with the result tho.

pictures tomorrow.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

I tinted a friend's Prelude's tailights with the THT Nite-Shades from ebay and it turned out great. It was well worth the $17.50. You have to be careful how you apply it, just like with spray paint, but you shouldn't have to worry about getting it too thick/thin in some places. I cleaned the taillights with alcohol and then just sprayed like normal spray paint, light even coats. In my opinion, it is absolutely the best option as far as taillights, they look that good. And by the way, while the pics posted up higher look good, they don't do it justice...you get a very 'deep' look to the taillights in the daylight. One word of caution though, be careful of which clear coat you use... we experimented on a broken B13 taillight first, and used a normal Dupli-Color clear coat and it was horrible, complete 'orange peel' texture. Since taillights are very visible, I would spend the extra couple dollars to get something like the House of Kolor 'ShimrinS' clear coat (got it at a super wal mart) that we used on the 'lude. It worked perfectly. Good Luck!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

what do you guys think? should i go all black? i need a glossy clearcoat  i'll end up redoing it sooner or later.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> what do you guys think? should i go all black? i need a glossy clearcoat  i'll end up redoing it sooner or later.


hell yeah, go all black. it would fit with your rims and what looks to be dark window tint.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> what do you guys think? should i go all black? i need a glossy clearcoat  i'll end up redoing it sooner or later.



Hey man is that the Syndicate Kustomz drift spoiler?

Anyways, is there anyway to get your tail lights smoky like this (not so dark)


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yes it is the drift wing... i may go all black... jus to lazy to strip the paint and redo it hah.


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> yes it is the drift wing... i may go all black... jus to lazy to strip the paint and redo it hah.


i just got a ticket for having my tail lights smoked so be careful


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

CraigWilki3 said:


> I just bought my 2002 spec-v last week. I like how the headlights are slightly smoked. I want to get smoked taillights to match it. I've been looking at some altezza lights, but I want to try to stick with the stock taillight styling, just have it smoked a little. Anyone know where can I find some?


check out www.bluebatmobile.com  
here are my smoked reverse, turn signals, headlights and fog overlays:


----------

